# June babies?!



## missjess

Hi everyone!!! I'm about 4 weeks pregnant with #2! 

Anyone due in the beginning of June? I'm not sure of the due date as I had a mc last month, but I think it's around June 3rd. 

Looking for some bump buddies! Hope everyone is doing well! Xxxx:kiss:


----------



## LauraAvasMum

Coorr June babies already congratulations xx


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Mizze

Hello! I had my :bfp: yesterday and my EDD seems to be 1st June according to the web calculators ive used. 

Congratulations! 

I have a toddler daughter already and BnB was with me all the way through that pregnancy and beyond so I thought id wander back in here :wohoo:

Mizze x


----------



## lil lovey

:shock: OMG JUNE BABIES ALREADY ..lol that's exciting I myself am a JUNE baby:)...2 June hehe..lol..anyway congrads:happydance: to all..


----------



## missjess

Mizze said:


> Hello! I had my :bfp: yesterday and my EDD seems to be 1st June according to the web calculators ive used.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I have a toddler daughter already and BnB was with me all the way through that pregnancy and beyond so I thought id wander back in here :wohoo:
> 
> Mizze x

Congrats to you too!!:happydance:
Was on Bnb with my first as well, I haven't been in here in quite sometime though and also thought I'd wander back in here!


----------



## xXDeetsXx

Congrats on the :bfp:!

I think im due around the 7-10th of June?! So im going to join in on this thread!

x


----------



## Pinktulip21

Well I was told I'm due June 19th but I'm confused with that but congrats all


----------



## OmiOmen

I am due the 1st or maybe the 2nd depending on if I read my chart or let it be an automatic reading.


----------



## LadyRoy

Me me, I'm the 4th June :)


----------



## kpk

Lady Roy, I'm due June 4th, too! According to an online calculator!

Anybody else crazy hungry? My stomach never growls and I'm more of a grazer, but holy dang I'm starved. No morning sickness, but starving to the point of being lightheaded.


----------



## Mizze

I have nothing yet - apart from being hungry but that is my default position! So i cant blame the pregnancy for that. :)

Mizze


----------



## LadyRoy

I have been hungry in the night and sick when I wake up, I was supposed to be going out today but my hubby told me to rest while he went out, yeah like I can with a 17 month old!


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello :)

I'm due June 3rd too, if all goes to plan! This will be my second child, and I'm so excited! Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm always hungry too, just feel a bit light headed now if I haven't eaten x


----------



## Kendi

Hi Ladies,

Glad we can share the experience, also due June 2nd or 3rd, depends on who is calculating:).........anyone still cramping on off?

Congratulations all and may our next 9 months be awesome, lovely, joyfilling, protected and safe!

Baby numb 1 for us.


----------



## kpk

Yep, I had some dull af type cramps last night and some much more excited gut cramps (hello potty!)

How/when are you all planning on sharing the news with parents/close relatives? :shrug:

Dh and I are struggling with this as we want to have our ducks in a row, but his mother is making the three hour trip up here to visit on Tuesday and the woman is like a bloodhound when it comes to sniffing out a pregnancy! She called me THE DAY I would have implanted and said she had a dream that I was pregnant and it was a boy. We haven't even told her we're trying! EEEK!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I get the dull cramps, like stretching. 

We told parents and our sisters yesterday. We know from experience we would tell them if we had another MC anyway. Plus I am so very bloated it is getting a bit obvious already.


----------



## Mizztina14

Mizze said:


> Hello! I had my :bfp: yesterday and my EDD seems to be 1st June according to the web calculators ive used.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I have a toddler daughter already and BnB was with me all the way through that pregnancy and beyond so I thought id wander back in here :wohoo:
> 
> Mizze x

Congrats.... So when did u miss af cuz my af was due on the 22nd im scared to test cuz i already gained 6 pounds n haven't been eating to gain weight...i might wait to test I'm just going to see if it comes before the 27 which is the first day of my last af


----------



## noodlebumxx

Can I join? I'm 11 dpo today and due on 5th June  I have only told my man and a close friend who lives far away as she told me when she first found out. We are not going to tell family for a while. I am so hoping it sticks. I have been having cramping today and never even get it with AF.


----------



## kpk

Congratulations Noodlebum, H&H 9 months! I've gotten cramps on and off- scheduling my first dr. appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## noodlebumxx

I have been trying for nearly 2 years and I was finally booked in after many tests for fertility clinic on 9th oct.....guess I'll have to cancel


----------



## Mizztina14

I cant wait to test...i already got 3 kids but for some reason im a little nervous i guess its just nature...i just cant believe i gained 6 pounds already...


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I just found out tonight I think by estimates im due the 5th with my 3rd baby!


----------



## raelynn

I'm due June 2nd! Very excited and hoping this one sticks around.

I've been hungry non-stop too! I'm so glad I'm not the only one because I wasn't sure if it was just me or actually a pregnancy thing. I've also been having off and on really light cramping, way more thirsty than usual, and sleepy in the middle of the day. I am so bloated already too! My belly is already poking out :blush:


----------



## Mizztina14

USAF_WIFE said:


> I just found out tonight I think by estimates im due the 5th with my 3rd baby!

Congrats i guess ill test at wrk tomorrow while my hubby at school


----------



## smacklefoot

I'm due June 5th, would love a bump buddy :flower:


----------



## Macmad

Hi ladies I found out yesterday! Tested again this morning just to make sure... I'm due on 4 June by my calculations. Can't quite believe I'm here again, gulp!


----------



## Mizze

I had to stop myself raiding the biscuit tin at 7am this morning!! Ive eaten everything in sight for 2 days now

Mizztina - I tested on the day my AF was due - CD 28 for me - but im pretty regular in my cycles - I know I ov'd around the 8-9 September

TEST!! :) :winkwink:

Mizze x


----------



## Middysquidge

Hello to all the new June bugs yaaaaayyyy x x x

P.s Anyone else feeling super emotional? I just nearly cried when I wrote June bugs, wtf? ha ha x


----------



## noodlebumxx

anybody elose having pink cm on and off. I tested again and line has got darker, and temp went up today I am only on 12 dpo so I am worrying that it wont stick.


----------



## Babybaba

Hellloooooo everybody!!

I'm due in June too!! 1st of June! <3
I've been lurking on here waiting for a June babies thread! So I'm really happy to finally have one!!! Yay! 
Looking forward to sharing this exiting journey with you all!!


The past few days I have felt "car sick" I've never had this feeling before, my friend who has children advised its the beginnings of morning sickness!! I feel dizzy and nauseous and a strong metallic taste in my mouth. It's so strange tho the car sick/pregnancy sickness feeling, like motion sickness without being in a car! Lol!

Also having the dull bloated mild mild cramps feeling....
I still can't believe I'm pregnant! Ahhhhh!!!

Hope everyone is well!!
So nice to be in this group!! 
Baby baba
4 w 2 days 
Xxx


----------



## Laurhilou

June babies already????? Really????? Woah congrats girls!!!


----------



## loubear1

Me too. I got my BFP on Saturday and according to the calculator I am due on 1st June. It will be baby no. 2.

I have no symptoms yet apart from mild cramps and a bit of bloating but that is probably down to over eating.

Wishing you all a healthy, happy 9 months.


----------



## kpk

Jasmineivy said:


> Hello to all the new June bugs yaaaaayyyy x x x
> 
> P.s Anyone else feeling super emotional? I just nearly cried when I wrote June bugs, wtf? ha ha x

Omg, yes, randomly. I don't know if it's hormones or just me being a softy because I'm excited and I've looked forward to this for so long!

My dad just got a promotion in the National Guard and I saw a cute card on Pinterest that said "All the BEST daddies get promoted to GRANDPA!" I'm going to do something similar, but put "Orders due June 2013" or something to that effect. I wrote it down and started bawling. Sigh. I'm tearing up.:cry:


----------



## angel2010

I am going to tip-toe in here and say I am due June 6, 2013. I am 11 dpo today and got faint positives today and yesterday.


----------



## noodlebumxx

congrats angel xx


----------



## Babybaba

hows everybody feeling today ladies?
im in bed, really tired...
this dull pressure in my womb is making me worried....but its the same ive had for days now and i need to keep reminding myself of that...
its gonna be a long few weeks!! lol

hope everyone is doing well...we are all mummys!!:)

xxxx


----------



## Babybaba

oh must add.... i cried solid in work today for an hour!!! i just couldnt stop crying.....

everyone in work was really concerned, as i was a blubbering mess....lol...i made up a lame excuse about being stressed about car insurance renewal....lol..
but my goodness...i was sooo emotional today...i dont know what tipped me over the edge but i was crying so much my eyes were all swollen.....i looked just gorgeous...LOL NOT....


----------



## noodlebumxx

I'm still up but lastnight I had really bad cramps in bed. I guess it just implants and grows more in your sleep


----------



## missjess

Babybaba said:


> hows everybody feeling today ladies?
> im in bed, really tired...
> this dull pressure in my womb is making me worried....but its the same ive had for days now and i need to keep reminding myself of that...
> its gonna be a long few weeks!! lol
> 
> hope everyone is doing well...we are all mummys!!:)
> 
> xxxx

Tired here too! Lots of pressure, groin pain and lower back pain. I agree, it's gonna be a long few weeks lol


----------



## smacklefoot

So I had betas and internal ultrasound today, my betas were 40.9 and ultrasound looked good (not that you could see baby or anything). They said my lining is very thick and my cervix is closed with no blood so everything looks perfect. The nurse jokingly told me I could stop peeing on sticks now (I'm still testing lol) that I'm pregnant and all is well. Also they said the cyst that releases the fertilized egg is still there and I concieved on my left side, not that it's that important, but I found it interesting. I go back Thursday to have my betas done again. How are you ladies holding up?


----------



## raelynn

smacklefoot - congrats on the beta! I had my first beta today too and go back on Thursday as well. Here's hoping for some great doubling numbers for us both!


----------



## Mizztina14

Mizze said:


> I had to stop myself raiding the biscuit tin at 7am this morning!! Ive eaten everything in sight for 2 days now
> 
> Mizztina - I tested on the day my AF was due - CD 28 for me - but im pretty regular in my cycles - I know I ov'd around the 8-9 September
> 
> TEST!! :) :winkwink:
> x

Yea I just don't know Watts going on..I'm starting to think that af is just switching up again even though it just did that a month or so ago..usually i just can tell when I'm pregnant cuz wit my 3 babies i knew i was pregnant before af even became late n even before i took the test..I'm just confused
This Tyme around n af is going on 3 days late...


----------



## maybebayb

Hi, I am (cautiously) due on June 5. I got my BFP on Sunday and then that night had a bit of a gush of red blood followed by spotting all day on Monday. Have tested again and still getting BFP's, boobs are still sore and temp is still up so fx I have a sticky baby in there :)
getting bloods done tomorrow to make sure

I am sooooooooooooo excited, this is #2 for me but a huge gap, our daughter will be 9 by time this one gets here <3


----------



## Baby1988

Hi :) I got my bfp yesterday CD 27 !! I am not sure when I ovulated .. But going by the due date from lmp ... I'm due on the 5th June too !!

It's super exciting .. This is my first month trying for my first baby so fingers crossed 

X


----------



## Mizze

Feel nauseous today hurrah! Wonder if I will be saying that in another 2 months:haha:

Mizze x


----------



## littlemiss84

angel2010 said:


> I am going to tip-toe in here and say I am due June 6, 2013. I am 11 dpo today and got faint positives today and yesterday.

I just got my BFP yesterday too. We are due the same date :happydance:


----------



## Kendi

smacklefoot said:


> So I had betas and internal ultrasound today, my betas were 40.9 and ultrasound looked good (not that you could see baby or anything). They said my lining is very thick and my cervix is closed with no blood so everything looks perfect. The nurse jokingly told me I could stop peeing on sticks now (I'm still testing lol) that I'm pregnant and all is well. Also they said the cyst that releases the fertilized egg is still there and I concieved on my left side, not that it's that important, but I found it interesting. I go back Thursday to have my betas done again. How are you ladies holding up?

Smackleffot, congrts on beta........now am wondering, i did my tests at 11dpo which was on Friday the 21st, my hcg level was 845...sounds very high compared to wht i see with others? your thoughts ladies?


----------



## Kendi

Hi Ladies, Imgine we re mothers!!!! How so exciting.....also have some cramps that come and go coupled with general dullness in lower abdomen and groin area....am loving tht i hve no crazy appetite, have to remind me to eat.....hoping not to add too much weight:)

whats you ladies feeling? anyone else without sensitive boobs/nipples?


----------



## Baby1988

Kendi .. I have very tender boobs :( ... My partner says I'm very grumpy (I know I'm being grumpy, but can't help it.. Hehe)... I do get tiny crampy aches bt nothing much ... Tired tired tired and just feeling generally run down. I've had a mouth ulcer for days and really dry lips (which I never get). 

I hope I don't put on too much weight either :( but any things worth it I s'pose :D !! 

X


----------



## Mizze

My boobs are fine! ;)

Mizze x


----------



## Baby1988

How do you get the ticker ?? I've tried copy and pasting the details from the website into my signature with no joy :(


----------



## littlemiss84

Baby1988 said:


> How do you get the ticker ?? I've tried copy and pasting the details from the website into my signature with no joy :(

Copy and paste the BBCode into your signature


----------



## Baby1988

Oh thanks .. :) x


----------



## Mizztina14

Baby1988 said:


> Kendi .. I have very tender boobs :( ... My partner says I'm very grumpy (I know I'm being grumpy, but can't help it.. Hehe)... I do get tiny crampy aches bt nothing much ... Tired tired tired and just feeling generally run down. I've had a mouth ulcer for days and really dry lips (which I never get).
> 
> I hope I don't put on too much weight either :( but any things worth it I s'pose :D !!
> 
> X

That's how i feel too..i woke up this morning feeling grumpy for no reason.lol my OH asked me was i ok n who made me mad.nobody did anything to me..i just woke up feeling this way..3 days past due no show of af yet..yayyy!!! My stomach feels a little bloated n tight at the same Tyme..I'm just ready for the 27th to come.if af doesn't come by ill test again..


----------



## Baby1988

Oooh how exciting mizztina :) !! Fingers crossed for you !!! x


----------



## angel2010

Today I am only 12 dpo (have had three days of positives) I have back pain, gas, bloating and hunger. I have gotten so bloated this morning that when I try to hold my belly in, I start to get gas pains from all the gas in there. Really want the next few days to fly by. I tested so early, I am freaking out about a chemical. My line was definitely darker this morning, so that is likely not the case, I just want to get past when my period is due.


----------



## Kendi

Baby1988 said:


> Kendi .. I have very tender boobs :( ... My partner says I'm very grumpy (I know I'm being grumpy, but can't help it.. Hehe)... I do get tiny crampy aches bt nothing much ... Tired tired tired and just feeling generally run down. I've had a mouth ulcer for days and really dry lips (which I never get).
> 
> I hope I don't put on too much weight either :( but any things worth it I s'pose :D !!
> 
> X

thanks, also had a mouth ulcer that stayed on for a week before i got the BFP.


----------



## noodlebumxx

angel2010 said:


> Today I am only 12 dpo (have had three days of positives) I have back pain, gas, bloating and hunger. I have gotten so bloated this morning that when I try to hold my belly in, I start to get gas pains from all the gas in there. Really want the next few days to fly by. I tested so early, I am freaking out about a chemical. My line was definitely darker this morning, so that is likely not the case, I just want to get past when my period is due.

I know that feeling, I have been testing everyday since I found out at 10 dpo and line has been getting darker. Today I have a terrible migraine


----------



## smacklefoot

Kendi said:


> smacklefoot said:
> 
> 
> So I had betas and internal ultrasound today, my betas were 40.9 and ultrasound looked good (not that you could see baby or anything). They said my lining is very thick and my cervix is closed with no blood so everything looks perfect. The nurse jokingly told me I could stop peeing on sticks now (I'm still testing lol) that I'm pregnant and all is well. Also they said the cyst that releases the fertilized egg is still there and I concieved on my left side, not that it's that important, but I found it interesting. I go back Thursday to have my betas done again. How are you ladies holding up?
> 
> Smackleffot, congrts on beta........now am wondering, i did my tests at 11dpo which was on Friday the 21st, my hcg level was 845...sounds very high compared to wht i see with others? your thoughts ladies?Click to expand...

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

I found this website somewhat helpful because it tells HCG levels according to day not week, although I would not read too much into them, they vary with every woman and every pregnancy.


----------



## raelynn

You can also check out betabase.info for some good info on betas and their ranges.

I've had really dry lips too which I didn't even think about until someone mentioned having it too. I put chapstick on every night so I very rarely have chapped lips but I do. Not feeling nearly as bloated today which is a great relief. I've also been testing every day for peace of mind in between my betas


----------



## LadyRoy

Hi Ladies! Hope you are all feeling good :)

I keep waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to get back to sleep - has anyone else had this?

I also keep bursting into tears at every little thing. I read my daughter a fairytale called the little match girl earlier which I had never read before and have been in tears on and off ever since - how they can put that into a children's book I will never know!


----------



## maybebayb

Baby1988 said:


> Hi :) I got my bfp yesterday CD 27 !! I am not sure when I ovulated .. But going by the due date from lmp ... I'm due on the 5th June too !!
> 
> It's super exciting .. This is my first month trying for my first baby so fingers crossed
> 
> X

yay I'm your due date buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Baby1988

Maybebayb ... yay .. So that's me you and noodlebum :) ... How are you feeling ? 

Ladyroy... I've been sleeping okay .. Too much if anything hehe! I have noticed myself getting a bit emotional .. about things I normally wouldn't ! 

X


----------



## maybebayb

Baby1988 said:


> Maybebayb ... yay .. So that's me you and noodlebum :) ... How are you feeling ?
> 
> Ladyroy... I've been sleeping okay .. Too much if anything hehe! I have noticed myself getting a bit emotional .. about things I normally wouldn't !
> 
> X

I am feeling nervous lol, I had a bit of a bleed on Sunday night followed by spotting on Monday. Haven't had anything yesterday or today and keep getting positive tests so I am pretty sure I am still pregnant. Sore boobs, quite tired and always hungry and had some dry retching this morning. I had bloods today and have more on Friday to check levels are rising as they should, followed by a scan next Wednesday. I can't wait

How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## noodlebumxx

So today is 14 dpo and if I hadnt have had that bfp at 10 dpo I would have known by my symptoms, I have been awake most nights with stomach cramps, which I never get around AF and I got up through lastnight feeling like I either needed to vomit, poo and faint. I havent felt faint since I was a teenager (used to faint all the time at time of the month) I hope this doesnt carry on. But on the other hand I'm loving my larger boobs


----------



## maybebayb

I think I must be ahead of you guys time wise as I am 15 dpo here (it's Wednesday night here) but Due 5 June. Probably 4 June in your time zone :) :)


----------



## noodlebumxx

I ovulated 12th sept, it is wednesday morning here due 5th June xx


----------



## maybebayb

I ovulated on 11th! All the calculators say June 5, except fertility friend puts me on the 4th for some reason xx


----------



## raelynn

LadyRoy - I started crying watching tv yesterday. It was a touching moment but not one I'd normally bust out crying on. Hormones make you crazy :)


----------



## angel2010

littlemiss84 said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> I am going to tip-toe in here and say I am due June 6, 2013. I am 11 dpo today and got faint positives today and yesterday.
> 
> I just got my BFP yesterday too. We are due the same date :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!! We can be due date buddies!!


----------



## angel2010

We need to start a June list to show all the dates all the names of people due that day.


----------



## littlemiss84

angel2010 said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> I am going to tip-toe in here and say I am due June 6, 2013. I am 11 dpo today and got faint positives today and yesterday.
> 
> I just got my BFP yesterday too. We are due the same date :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!! We can be due date buddies!!Click to expand...

:happydance: Got my first scan booked for 8 Oct. 

The due date list is a good idea!


----------



## kpk

I don't get my first appointment until November 8th!! You're so lucky, this wait is almost as bad as the TWW!


----------



## noodlebumxx

I havent even gone to the doctors yet


----------



## noodlebumxx

maybebayb said:


> I think I must be ahead of you guys time wise as I am 15 dpo here (it's Wednesday night here) but Due 5 June. Probably 4 June in your time zone :) :)

Fertility friend says due 5th June for me. Quite strange as my exes baby was born then lol
 



Attached Files:







Chart aug 2012.jpg
File size: 82.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kendi

Anyone else struggling to stay awake after 8pm?....am generally fine during the day but once night falls, 8pm seems too late to expect me to be awake:)

Am 17 dpo today (8pm here), i ovulated on 9th....used the FF due date calculator which says 2nd....most others say 3rd...so going with 2nd.


----------



## Middysquidge

kpk said:


> I don't get my first appointment until November 8th!! You're so lucky, this wait is almost as bad as the TWW!

I totally agree! As I won't have my first sight of baby until my 12 week scan and my doctors appointment isn't until monday, so I have a looooong wait to know that everything is okay and to announce! x x


----------



## Baby1988

noodlebumxx said:


> I havent even gone to the doctors yet

Me neither :S ... I think I'll phone on Monday to make an appt. 

It's gonna be another 8 weeks until first scan :( seems like forever away ...

X


----------



## littlemiss84

I'm only getting a scan early because my last pregnancy was ectopic. I only have one tube so can't take any chances


----------



## raelynn

I haven't booked with my obgyn yet either but I'm still under the care of my RE until we get past the beta tests and assure everything is as it should be.


----------



## kpk

littlemiss84 said:


> I'm only getting a scan early because my last pregnancy was ectopic. I only have one tube so can't take any chances

I'm sorry for your loss!

It seems like most of my friends up here got 6 week scans and listened to the heartbeat, but the OBGYN I've gone to in the past for checkups was booked until November.


----------



## angel2010

I can try to do the list, but it won't happen until my son's nap time tomorrow. I think it will be awesome to see all the names on the dates. With my last pregnancy I didn't post while pregnant because I was too shy so actually talking this time with ladies so close to me will be amazing!


----------



## kpk

angel2010 said:


> I can try to do the list, but it won't happen until my son's nap time tomorrow. I think it will be awesome to see all the names on the dates. With my last pregnancy I didn't post while pregnant because I was too shy so actually talking this time with ladies so close to me will be amazing!

Congrats, I didn't know you were preggers! 

You make such cute babies :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Hi. We found out yesterday that we are expecting a June baby! According to a few sites my EDD will be June 9th (my oldest cousin's bday lol). Will be calling next week to make my frist OB appointment. Oh, btw, this is pregnancy #4 for us.


----------



## angel2010

kpk said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> I can try to do the list, but it won't happen until my son's nap time tomorrow. I think it will be awesome to see all the names on the dates. With my last pregnancy I didn't post while pregnant because I was too shy so actually talking this time with ladies so close to me will be amazing!
> 
> Congrats, I didn't know you were preggers!
> 
> You make such cute babies :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow, thanks!!! What a nice thing to say!!!:flower:


----------



## angel2010

:dust:June Due Dates:dust:
1
Mizze
Babybaba
loubear1
OmiOmen(possibly 2nd)
6footnoddle(possible up to 5th)
2
raelynn
Kendi(possibly 3rd)
3
missjess
Jasmineivy
4
LadyRoy
kpk
Macmad
5
noddlebumxx
USAF_WIFE
smacklefoot
maybebayb
Baby1988
6
Angel2012
littlemiss84
7
8
9
armymama2012
10​
Deets and Pinktulip, what are your dates?
I could update it as people reply or if anyone's dates get changed because of scans, or missjess, did you want to keep track and put in on page one?


----------



## Baby1988

Wow lots of June 5th due dates :D !! 

I think I got my first nausea/dizzy spell tonight :( .. (On nightshift which is a struggle anyway so not sure).. 

Took another hpt just to see .. And my faint bfp is now a much darker bfp :) gotta be a good sign ! 

Little miss.. Sorry for your loss.. Ill be looking forward t hearing all about your early scan :) X

X


----------



## noodlebumxx

stomach cramps through night are doing my head in. I had my first night out lastnight, went for a meal with work mates and no-one even noticed I was on coke lol


----------



## maybebayb

I am so nervous, I have my second blood test tomorrow to check hcg levels, the bleed I had on Sunday evening has freaked me out and the doctor says I am a high risk of ectopic due to having one ovary removed and surgical adhesions. I have a scan on Wednesday to check it all out and it can't come soon enough, well that is as long as my blood results are ok. My test lines aren't really getting any darker, well just a smidge darker but only half as dark as control line, I don't know if they are just cruddy tests or something more sinister.
Can't wait for results tomorrow, I am a bunch of nerves at the moment.

hope everyone else is doing great and managing to stay calm! xx <3


----------



## Kendi

missjess said:


> Babybaba said:
> 
> 
> hows everybody feeling today ladies?
> im in bed, really tired...
> this dull pressure in my womb is making me worried....but its the same ive had for days now and i need to keep reminding myself of that...
> its gonna be a long few weeks!! lol
> 
> hope everyone is doing well...we are all mummys!!:)
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Tired here too! Lots of pressure, groin pain and lower back pain. I agree, it's gonna be a long few weeks lolClick to expand...

Miss Jess, if the lower back & groin pain doesnt stop, do check if its a UTI as am told its common in pregnancy....nothing serious, just good to get checked.


----------



## littlemiss84

maybebayb said:


> I am so nervous, I have my second blood test tomorrow to check hcg levels, the bleed I had on Sunday evening has freaked me out and the doctor says I am a high risk of ectopic due to having one ovary removed and surgical adhesions. I have a scan on Wednesday to check it all out and it can't come soon enough, well that is as long as my blood results are ok. My test lines aren't really getting any darker, well just a smidge darker but only half as dark as control line, I don't know if they are just cruddy tests or something more sinister.
> Can't wait for results tomorrow, I am a bunch of nerves at the moment.
> 
> hope everyone else is doing great and managing to stay calm! xx <3

Hope everything works out for you. I know how stressful it is waiting to find out if it is ectopic. 

I had a blood test yesterday too but the nurse in my doctors surgery is refusing to do another to see if the levels are rising. Dont know what the point of the first test was!!

I had a bit of a scare yesterday, there was a tinge of pink when I wiped. It seems to have stopped now.

Good luck with the blood test and the scan


----------



## maybebayb

littlemiss84 said:


> maybebayb said:
> 
> 
> I am so nervous, I have my second blood test tomorrow to check hcg levels, the bleed I had on Sunday evening has freaked me out and the doctor says I am a high risk of ectopic due to having one ovary removed and surgical adhesions. I have a scan on Wednesday to check it all out and it can't come soon enough, well that is as long as my blood results are ok. My test lines aren't really getting any darker, well just a smidge darker but only half as dark as control line, I don't know if they are just cruddy tests or something more sinister.
> Can't wait for results tomorrow, I am a bunch of nerves at the moment.
> 
> hope everyone else is doing great and managing to stay calm! xx <3
> 
> Hope everything works out for you. I know how stressful it is waiting to find out if it is ectopic.
> 
> I had a blood test yesterday too but the nurse in my doctors surgery is refusing to do another to see if the levels are rising. Dont know what the point of the first test was!!
> 
> I had a bit of a scare yesterday, there was a tinge of pink when I wiped. It seems to have stopped now.
> 
> Good luck with the blood test and the scanClick to expand...

oh what that is weird alright! any reason they won't do another blood test?
I didn't even get to ask mine she just did the form before I had the chance to ask and arranged a scan for me! although she did start off the appointment saying I had probable miscarried (bearch) but then made me poas and came up positive straight away lol, she quickly took it back.

Hope your spotting settles down, it's scary seeing that stuff!

xx


----------



## littlemiss84

They dont usually do bloods here, I asked the doctor for it because of my previous ectopic and she sent me up to the nurse. When she finished I asked will I make another appointment for Friday and she said no, they dont check them frequently. 

One blood test isnt going to tell me anything!! I phoned the doctors surgery a few times and they wouldnt let me speak to the doctor, they kept putting me through to the nurse. I gave up so I will just wait until my scan.


----------



## maybebayb

Ah ok, different countries different systems I spose, we have blood clinics here so you just rock on up in your own time, Hand in the form from your doctor and get it done instantly. 
I will go in the morning before work and fingers crossed I will have results in the arvo or will have to wait until Monday!

Really need to know ASAP so I can find a midwife, they fill up so quickly around here!

Xx


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hey ladies. I think my due date is between June 1st and June 5th :) Haven't gone to the doctors yet. Think I will wait til next week to call.


----------



## noodlebumxx

yeaaagh another noodle


----------



## noodlebumxx

has anyone told anyone else yet??


----------



## armymama2012

noodlebumxx said:


> has anyone told anyone else yet??

DH has decided that we are waiting til Christmas to tell people. Other than on here and a facebook group for TTC people, no one other than his brother who is deploying next month knows. Kinda a bummer for me though because I just wanted to wait til 10 weeks but I guess after a miscarriage it is safer to wait til 2nd trimester.


----------



## noodlebumxx

suppose it is, but I know I wouldnt be able to wait till then. Im dying to tell people now because so many people have been there for me through all my tests and stuff. And I know they will ask how my appointment at hospital goes on 9th oct. We will be telling parents this weekend


----------



## armymama2012

noodlebumxx said:


> suppose it is, but I know I wouldnt be able to wait till then. Im dying to tell people now because so many people have been there for me through all my tests and stuff. And I know they will ask how my appointment at hospital goes on 9th oct. We will be telling parents this weekend

Yes, it'll be a challenge. I dont even have my first appointment set-up yet. I'll probably set it up on Wednesday due to the process for military wives. I probably wont have my first scan til near October 26th.


----------



## raelynn

We're planning on telling the rest of our family at Thanksgiving


----------



## kpk

We broke down and told our parents after some last minute changes to a get-together DH and I were hosting. My mom is already planning a nursery at her house... sigh.


----------



## Baby1988

My mum, sister and 3 best friends know ... I would tell them everything anyway as we're very close :) !! Ill need t tell work soon too cz of the job i do :( !! Not going to tell anyone else until after my 12 week scan !!

I popped into health centre tday t make my first appt.. It's not until the 17th oct :( seems soooo long away !! I was given a maternity pack with lots of info n books .. And my pregnancy ante/post natal care book :) it all seems so real now :) !!! 

X


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I told everyone already I can't help it so this bean better be growing away! I set up my orientation 2 1/2 hour class I HAVE to go to -_- on october 12th, and my first appointment/ ultrasound on nov 6th. I picked up my prenatals now all I need to do is bake a baby ^.^


----------



## raelynn

Both sets of parents know already since we've kept them informed about our infertility treatments and our siblings know. Everyone else will find out around 12 weeks. My mom is ecstatic too and already looking at baby stuff.


----------



## 6footnoodle

noodlebumxx said:


> yeaaagh another noodle

Yaaaaaaaa!!!! Noodlebum!!!!:happydance:


----------



## 6footnoodle

We haven't told anyone and don't plan to until 12 weeks. Our little secret :)


----------



## angel2010

I have already told several close friends. I have not even told dh yet though. His bday is Saturday and I plan to tell him at dinner by giving him a "count down to due date timer" I got about a month ago. We don't plan to tell other family members until close to Christmas, but I am already super bloated so I don't know how long we can keep it secret.


----------



## kpk

I would be burning up trying to keep it from DH! What a cute idea :)


----------



## angel2010

kpk said:


> I would be burning up trying to keep it from DH! What a cute idea :)

It is eating me alive!


----------



## Kendi

6footnoodle said:


> We haven't told anyone and don't plan to until 12 weeks. Our little secret :)

whaat? you guys are so strong.....do you have other babies?


----------



## maybebayb

so I got my beta results today, first was 78 at 15dpo then 45 hours later they were 117 at 17dpo. They are not great but I am still holding onto hope. My doctor is sending me for a third blood test on Monday to see what they are and then I have a scan on Wednesday to rule out ectopic but even then she said they may not be able to see so will have to have another scan a week after that. Why is this pregnancy so dam stressful already!


----------



## Baby1988

maybebayb said:


> so I got my beta results today, first was 78 at 15dpo then 45 hours later they were 117 at 17dpo. They are not great but I am still holding onto hope. My doctor is sending me for a third blood test on Monday to see what they are and then I have a scan on Wednesday to rule out ectopic but even then she said they may not be able to see so will have to have another scan a week after that. Why is this pregnancy so dam stressful already!

Fingers crossed for your scans, let us know!! They don't do hcg levels here in Scotland at all ... The first reassurance you get is your 12 week scan ! 

:) my fingers are crossed

X


----------



## 6footnoodle

No this is our first. We don't want to get people excited just in case something goes wrong. I know how common it is the first 12 weeks so it feels better to wait. I can be quite pessimistic sometimes :blush:


----------



## angel2010

maybebayb said:


> so I got my beta results today, first was 78 at 15dpo then 45 hours later they were 117 at 17dpo. They are not great but I am still holding onto hope. My doctor is sending me for a third blood test on Monday to see what they are and then I have a scan on Wednesday to rule out ectopic but even then she said they may not be able to see so will have to have another scan a week after that. Why is this pregnancy so dam stressful already!

Good luck, hope it goes well!


----------



## smacklefoot

I had my first OB appointment yesterday and they did an ultrasound and re-did my beta levels, they have tripled...like three times over in the last two days, the doctor said there is absolutely zero concern and that it is a healthy and beautiful pregnancy. How are you ladies holding up?


----------



## noodlebumxx

I just told my parents, my mum cried


----------



## 6footnoodle

That's so cute!!!
I don't think my parents will cry since they have grandchildren already 
My mother in law on the other hand will probably ball her eyes out. I am most excited to tell her.


----------



## noodlebumxx

mine have 3 already


----------



## angel2010

smacklefoot said:


> I had my first OB appointment yesterday and they did an ultrasound and re-did my beta levels, they have tripled...like three times over in the last two days, the doctor said there is absolutely zero concern and that it is a healthy and beautiful pregnancy. How are you ladies holding up?

Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## raelynn

This will be the first grandbaby for both sides so it is going to be one spoiled baby


----------



## angel2010

I am posting a link to another page with a list. I think she will be better able to keep up with it than me.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...04839-calling-all-june-2013-bumps-14-way.html


----------



## maybebayb

My levels have gone from 117 to 345 in 72 hours, I am soooooooo freaking happy right now, doctor has ordered ANOTHER test for 48 hours, she is being super precautious because of the ectopic risk, bless her. Also scan on Wednesday, can't wait :)

How is everyone going !?


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!


----------

